# Mobile Coffee Business



## MrsAof (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All !

Im looking for some help/advise on setting up a mobile coffee business.

The only thing ive done so far is looked up Coffee Vans for sale & emailed the council about licences etc.

I have no clue wheres to start.

Im currently a stay at home mom with two small kids & looking to do it part time with my husband (who works full time).

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

where are you based? I can give you a quote for everything you will need to get started (I've run a coffee van for nearly 6 years now) It is a fantastic lifestyle choice, and I wish you every success with it!!

Give me a shout and I'll see what I can do to help!

Andy


----------



## yellowcoffeevan (Nov 6, 2013)

Could I jump in on this line? I am too thinking of starting a mobile coffee shop. Just arranging to get the van, citroen H off a friend, and finding things are quite a lot more complex than I had hoped. I think I'm doing it a bit horse before the cart...I hope not too much? I'm based in Bath (which seems as usual pants for business). I'd love to hear anything you could tell me.

I thank you very much, if you could give me a few pointers from your experience.


----------

